# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Henry IV of France's mtDNA lineage and cousins

## Maciamo

UPDATE : a new study by Larmuseau et al. (2013) disproved that the head tested by Charlier et al. belonged to Henry IV of France. Henry IV's mtDNA lineage was therefore NOT U5b as originally mentioned in this thread. The genealogy below is still valid but for another, still undisclosed haplogroup.

-------------------

Philippe Charlier et al. just released a paper comparing the Y-DNA STR recovered from the presumed head of King Henry IV of France with that of Louis XVI. The two samples matched, confirming the Bourbon's membership to Haplogroup G2a. 

They also tested Henry IV's mtDNA, which turned out to be U5b*. Henry's mother was Joan III of Navarre (aka Jeanne d'Albret). Going back up this U5b mtdna line, we find :

Jeanne d'Albret, Queen regnant of Navarre (1528-1572)
- Marguerite d'Angoulême (1492-1549)
-- Louise of Savoy (1476-1531)
--- Marguerite de Bourbon (1439–1483)
---- Agnes of Burgundy (1407-1476)
----- Margaret of Bavaria, Duchess of Burgundy (1363-1423)
------ Margaret of Brieg (1342–1386)
------- Agnes of Głogów-Żagań (1321-1362)
-------- Matilda of Brandenburg-Salzwedel (d. 1323)
--------- Anna of Austria (1275/80–1327)
---------- Elisabetha of Carinthia, Queen of Germany (c. 1262-1312)
----------- Elisabetha of Bavaria, Queen of Germany (c. 1227-1273) 
------------ Agnes of the Palatinate, Duchess of Bavaria (1201–1267)
------------- Agnes of Hohenstaufen, Countess Palatine (1176-1204)
-------------- Ermengard, Countess of Henneberg (c. 1136-1197)


*Descendants of the above who can all be listed as members of haplogroup U5b*

Only margraves, dukes, duchesses, kings and queens are listed. Kings and Queens are highlighted in bold.

_Via Jeanne d'Albret_

*- Henry III of Navarre and IV of France (1553-1610)*
- Catherine de Bourbon (1559-1604), Duchess of Lorraine

_Via Louise of Savoy_

- Marguerite of Angoulême, Queen of Navarre (1492-1549)
- *Francis I of France* (1494-1547)

_Via Margaret of Bourbon_

- Louise of Savoy (1476-1531), Duchess of Auvergne, Bourbon, and Nemours
- Philibert II, Duke of Savoy (1480-1504)

_Via Agnes of Burgundy_

- John II, Duke of Bourbon (1426–1488)
- Mary of Bourbon, Duchess of Lorraine (1428–1448)
-- Nicholas I, Duke of Lorraine
- Charles II, Duke of Bourbon and Auvergne, Archbishop of Lyon (1434–1488)
- Isabella of Bourbon, Duchess of Burgundy (1436–1465)
-- Mary of Burgundy, suo jure Duchess of Burgundy
--- *Philip I of Castile*, King of Castile and ruler of the Burgundian Netherlands
--- Margaret of Austria, Duchess of Savoy
- Peter II, Duke of Bourbon (1438–1503)
- Louis de Bourbon, Prince-Bishop of Liège (1438-1482)
- Margaret of Bourbon, Duchess of Savoy (1439–1483)
- Catharine of Bourbon, Duchess of Guelders (1440-1469)
-- Charles II, Duke of Guelders
-- Philippa of Guelders, Duchess of Lorraine
--- Antoine, Duke of Lorraine (1489–1544)
--- Claude, Duke of Guise (1496–1550), first Duke of Guise
--- John, Cardinal of Lorraine and Bishop of Metz (1498–1550)
- Joanna of Bourbon (1442–1493), Princess of Orange

_Via Margaret of Bavaria_

- Marie of Burgundy, Duchess of Cleves (1393-1463)
-- Margaret of Cleves, Duchess of Bavaria-Munich (1416-1444)
--- Adolf, Duke of Bavaria (1434–1441)
-- Catherine of Cleves, Duchess of Guelders (1417–1479)
--- *Mary of Guelders, Queen of Scotland* (1431-1463)
---- *James III of Scotland* (1451–1488)
---- Alexander Stewart, 1st Duke of Albany (c. 1454-1485)
--- Adolf, Duke of Guelders (1438–1477)
-- John I, Duke of Cleves (1419–1481)
-- Helen of Cleves (1423–1471), Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg
-- Maria of Cleves, Duchess of Orléans (1426–1487)
- Margaret of Burgundy, Dauphine of France (1393–1441)
- Philip the Good, Duke of Burgundy (1396–1467)
- Anne of Burgundy, Duchess of Bedford (1404/14-1432)
- Agnes of Burgundy, Duchess of Bourbon (1407-1476)

_Via Margaret of Brieg_

- *Joanna of Bavaria, Queen of Germany and Bohemia* (c. 1362–1386)
- Margaret of Bavaria, (1363-1423), Duchess of Burgundy
- William II, Duke of Bavaria, Count of Holland, Zeeland and Hainaut (1365–1417)
- Albert II, Duke of Bavaria (1369-1397)
- Joanna Sophia of Bavaria, Duchess of Austria (c. 1373-1410)
-- *Albert II of Germany, King of Germany, Hungary, Bohemia and Croatia*, Duke of Luxembourg, and Archduke of Austria (1397-1439)
-- Margarete of Austria, Duchess of Bavaria
--- Louis IX, Duke of Bavaria
--- Elisabeth of Bavaria, Countess of Württemberg
---- Eberhard II, Duke of Württemberg
- John III, Prince-bishop of Liège, Duke of Bavaria-Straubing, Count of Holland and Hainaut (1374/76-1425)

_From the 1st possible ancestry of Agnes of Glosow_

_Via Anne of Austria, Margravine of Brandenburg_

- John V, Margrave of Brandenburg-Salzwedel (1302–1317)
- Matilde of Brandenburg (died 1323)
- Agnes of Brandenburg (1297–1334), Duchess of Brunswick-Lüneburg

_(2nd marriage)_
- Elisabeth of Brieg, Duchess of Oleśnica (c. 1311-1328)
- Euphemia of Brieg (Ofka) (c.1312-1384), Duchess of Wieluń and Niemodlin
-- Bolesław II of Niemodlin, Duke of Niemodlin (1326/35-1368)
-- Wenceslaus of Niemodlin, Duke of Niemodlin and Gliwice (1336/46-1369)
-- Henry of Niemodlin (1345-1382), Duke of Niemodlin
-- Judith of Niemodlin (c.1346-1378), Duchess of Opava and Ratibór
--- Wenceslaus I, Duke of Opava (c. 1361-1381)
--- Přemek I, Duke of Opava (c. 1366-1433)

_Via Elizabeth of Carinthia (aka Elisabeth of Gorizia-Tyrol), Queen of Germany_

--- Anne of Austria, Margravine of Brandenburg (1280-1327)
--- *Agnes of Austria, Queen of Hungary* (1281–1364)
--- *Rudolf I of Habsburg, Duke of Austria and Styria, King of Bohemia, and titular King of Poland* (1282-1307)
--- Elisabeth of Austria, Duchess of Lorraine (c. 1285-1353)
---- Rudolph, Duke of Lorraine (1320-1346)
--- *Frederick the Fair, Duke of Austria and Styria, and King of Germany* (1289-1330)
--- Leopold I, Duke of Austria and Styria (1290-1326)
--- Catherine of Austria, Duchess of Calabria (1295-1323)
--- Albert II, Duke of Austria (1298-1358)
--- Otto I, Duke of Austria (1301-1339)

_Via Elisabeth of Bavaria, Queen of Germany_

- Elisabeth of Gorizia-Tyrol (1262–1312), Queen of Germany
- *Conradin, Duke of Swabia, King of Jerusalem, and King of Sicily* (1252-1268)
- Otto III, Duke of Carinthia (c. 1265-1310)
- *Henry VI of Carinthia, King of Bohemia*, Duke of Carinthia and Count of Tyrol (c. 1270–1335)

_Via Agnes of the Palatinate (aka Agnes of the Rhine)_

- Louis II, Duke of Bavaria (1229-1294)
- Henry XIII, Duke of Bavaria (1235-1290)
- Elisabeth of Bavaria, Queen of Germany (c. 1227-1273)

_Via Agnes of Hohenstaufen_

- Henry VI, Count Palatine of the Rhine (c. 1196-1214)
- Irmengard of the Rhine, Margravine of Baden (c. 1200-1260)
-- Herman VI, Margrave of Baden (c. 1226-1250)
-- Rudolf I, Margrave of Baden-Baden (1230-1288)
-- Mathilde of Baden, Countess of Württemberg (died 1258)
--- Ulrich II, Count of Württemberg (c. 1254-1279)
- Agnes of the Palatinate (1201–1267), Duchess of Bavaria



It would be worth investigating in more depth the numerous descendants of Mary of Guelders, Queen of Scotland.

----------

